# Isb Bragot Brew Day



## barls (16/8/08)

ok guys at one of the meetings about doing a big batch of bragot. ive looked in to honey from the guy i normally get it from up in taree. for his generic range (malley, white box, iron bark, clover and coolabah) i can get 15kgs for 90 bucks and for yellowbox its 110 bucks. i generally use coolabah and white box in my cysers. 15kgs should do around 150L or so depending on recipe.
so whats everyones thoughts on this idea. is it a goer?


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (16/8/08)

Sure Barls. I'm in


----------



## barls (16/8/08)

any preference or just happy to go with the flow


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (17/8/08)

Go with the flow. I will leave the choice to you as you have more of an idea of the flavour profiles that the honey will lend to the braggot.


----------



## redbeard (18/8/08)

+1


----------



## Stuster (18/8/08)

Me too, as you know, barls. What base beer were you thinking of?


----------



## crozdog (19/8/08)

barls said:


> i generally use coolabah and white box in my cysers. 15kgs should do around 150L or so depending on recipe.



Know anyone with a mash tun & kettle big enough for that size batch? B) 

count me in


----------



## barls (19/8/08)

Stuster said:


> Me too, as you know, barls. What base beer were you thinking of?


hadnt got thst far but may be this one if your all game

rabbits foot braggot

Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
23-Speciality Beer

Minimum OG: 0.000 SG Maximum OG: 0.000 SG
Minimum FG: 0.000 SG Maximum FG: 0.000 SG
Minimum IBU: 0 IBU Maximum IBU: 0 IBU
Minimum Color: 0.0 SRM Maximum Color: 0.0 SRM


Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 21.65 l Wort Volume After Boil: 18.40 l
Volume Transferred: 18.40 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.60 l
Volume At Pitching: 19.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 18.50 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.044 SG Expected OG: 1.089 SG
Expected FG: 1.003 SG Apparent Attenuation: 96.9 %
Expected ABV: 11.6 % Expected ABW: 9.2 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 33.8 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 15.8 SRM
BU:GU ratio: 0.38 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 70.0 % 
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
US 2-Row Malt 2.270 kg 32.3 % 1.8 In Mash/Steeped
US Caramel Vienne 20L Malt 1.360 kg 19.3 % 11.9 In Mash/Steeped
UK Amber Malt 0.450 kg 6.4 % 4.0 In Mash/Steeped
US Aromatic Malt 0.450 kg 6.4 % 4.0 In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - Honey 2.270 kg 32.3 % 2.0 End Of Boil
Sugar - Candi Sugar Amber 0.230 kg 3.3 % 7.6 End Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
Czech Saaz 4.0 % 32 g 18.7 Loose Pellet Hops First Wort Hopped
German Hallertauer Hersbrucker 4.0 % 28 g 15.1 Loose Pellet Hops 45 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Coriander Seed 28 g In Boil
Irish Moss 28 g In Boil
Orange Peel, Sweet 28 g In Boil


----------



## barls (21/8/08)

at the moment its going to be about 30L a person thats a lot of braggot, anyone else


----------



## redbeard (22/8/08)

I could just take a kg or so home for my toast for the next 6mths or so ;-)


----------



## barls (23/8/08)

as we discussed earlier ill see what i can do. any one else just want a kg of so of some mild honey


----------



## barls (24/10/08)

ok guys the honey has been ordered and ill be picking it up next weekend


----------



## Stuster (24/10/08)

Great stuff, barls. :super: 

Looking forward to doing this batch soon. Need to work out exactly what to do.


----------



## barls (27/10/08)

ive been looking at different recipes heres another one
http://www.gotmead.com/index.php?option=co...12&Itemid=6
what style are we going for as we could just start there and modify from there.


----------



## barls (2/11/08)

ok just picked up 15kgs of whitebox honey for this when ever we are ready to organise it


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (7/11/08)

Hey all,

I'm very keen to get gold of large volumes of honey - i've been dabbling in polish-style meads where I use almost a 1:1 ratio of honey to water. Let me know next time an order is being made!

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## barls (7/11/08)

what are you after as i can orer anyime it just the pick up thats the problem


----------



## Bizier (7/11/08)

I'd be really keen to attend. My ol boy is right into bees right now, so I want to see how it is done...


----------



## barls (7/11/08)

your more than welcome along when we decide on a date


----------



## Stuster (7/11/08)

Bizier said:


> I'd be really keen to attend. My ol boy is right into bees right now, so I want to see how it is done...



And you're also welcome to come along tomorrow, Bizier, when we're just meeting up for some beers and talk.


----------



## barls (7/11/08)

cheers stu i missed that one.bizer pm me for the address for the 8th


----------



## barls (9/11/08)

hey guys do we want to do this one the day of the christmas swap.
also how does this recipe look
how does this look 
Recipe Overview
Target Wort Volume Before Boil: 135.00 l	
Target Wort Volume After Boil: 114.75 l	
Target Volume Transferred: 114.75 l	
Target Volume At Pitching: 150.00 l
Target Volume Of Finished Beer: 142.50 l	
Target Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.047 SG	
Target OG: 1.072 SG	-
Target FG: 1.003 SG	
Target Apparent Attenuation:: 95.2 %	
Target ABV: 9.2 %	
Target ABW: 7.3 %	
Target IBU (using Tinseth): 37.4 IBU	
Target Color (using Morey): 8.5 SRM	
Target Mash Efficiency: 70.0 %	
Target Fermentation Temp: 18 degC	


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 27.00 kg 60.0 % 5.1 In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich I 3.000 kg 6.7 % 5.8 In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - Honey 15.00 kg 33.3 % 1.7 End Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
German Tettnang 4.5 % 457 g 37.4 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End


----------



## Tao (9/11/08)

My 2C, dont add the honey at the end of the boil, cool the wort and then add the honey. Make sure you buy cold extracted honey (the fresher the better). If you add the honey to hot wort you will distroy some of the subtle aromas. I have never made a braggot so I cant comment on the recipe there but I have made mead using no heat methods and have never had a problem.


----------



## barls (9/11/08)

ive made meads both ways but normally no heat as well. but in this case i believe its not going to make that much of a difference. btw the honey we wil be using is whitebox.


----------



## barls (12/11/08)

ok is everyone happy with this taking place on the nsw case swap day.
also we are looking at 10 cubes so first in first served and so far we have.
1. barls
2. edgecliff brewer
3. stuster
4. red beard
5. crozdog

any one else want to be a definte


----------



## Muggus (12/11/08)

barls said:


> ok is everyone happy with this taking place on the nsw case swap day.
> also we are looking at 10 cubes so first in first served and so far we have.
> 1. barls
> 2. edgecliff brewer
> ...


Woah! I've been meaning to make a mead, and if you're doing it on the day of the caseswap, then i'll be there with 21L of beer and a cube! ...And a maybe a few brews from the cellar too...


----------



## Josh (17/11/08)

Can anyone be involved?

If so I'll throw my hand up.

What size cubes are you talking? Those 15L fresh wort ones?


----------



## monkeybusiness (17/11/08)

I'd be keen for a cube too if its open to any attendees of the swap day. I presume we all just chip in for ingredients.


----------



## crozdog (17/11/08)

monkeybusiness said:


> I'd be keen for a cube too if its open to any attendees of the swap day. I presume we all just chip in for ingredients.



yeah that's how we (ISB) usually do it. We workout the cost of ingredients including gas and determine the cost /litre. this can then be applied to differing size cubes eg some have the 15l FWK cubes while others turn up with the blue Willow 20l jobbies.

Don't forget BYO cube.


----------



## monkeybusiness (17/11/08)

Awesome, so I'm in.



> ok is everyone happy with this taking place on the nsw case swap day.
> also we are looking at 10 cubes so first in first served and so far we have.
> 1. barls
> 2. edgecliff brewer
> ...



Any IBU bretheren coming wanting to get into a bit of this, (fatgodzilla, cortez, grant) I am happy to ferment and bottle my cube and bring along to split up at the next IBU gathering down south...(as long as you trust me not to drink it first h34r:  )


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/11/08)

monkeybusiness said:


> Awesome, so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> Any IBU bretheren coming wanting to get into a bit of this, (fatgodzilla, cortez, grant) I am happy to ferment and bottle my cube and bring along to split up at the next IBU gathering down south...(as long as you trust me not to drink it first h34r:  )




Sounds good - ISB give a cube to the IBUs and we'll invite them to the IBU Real Ale Fest in February !


----------



## barls (17/11/08)

yeah the 15L one is what we are aiming for.

so the revised list is
1. barls
2. edgecliff brewer
3. stuster
4. red beard
5. crozdog
6. Muggus
7. Josh
8. monkeybusiness
9. bizier


one spot left
also dont forget a container for the 1 kg of honey to add later.


----------



## white.grant (17/11/08)

monkeybusiness said:


> Awesome, so I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> Any IBU bretheren coming wanting to get into a bit of this, (fatgodzilla, cortez, grant) I am happy to ferment and bottle my cube and bring along to split up at the next IBU gathering down south...(as long as you trust me not to drink it first h34r:  )



Hi Adrian
I've never experienced braggot, and have been resisting the urge to participate, but I love honey so I would be very happy to share your cube.

cheers

Grant


----------



## barls (17/11/08)

hey grant if your coming up for the swap ill put a bottle in the fridge of my last batch as well as the cyser.


----------



## white.grant (17/11/08)

barls said:


> hey grant if your coming up for the swap ill put a bottle in the fridge of my last batch as well as the cyser.



Too kind Barls, but that'd be great. :icon_cheers: . I'll pack an extra something in exchange.

cheers

grant

(post 501)


----------



## schooey (17/11/08)

Hey Barls, if there's still a spare spot, I'll jump in. Just let me know what I owe you and what time you want us there


----------



## barls (17/11/08)

ok schooey you in the last place

so the final list is 
1. barls
2. edgecliff brewer
3. stuster
4. red beard
5. crozdog
6. Muggus
7. Josh
8. monkeybusiness
9. bizier
10. schooey.
as for the time to start tba after i figure out what needs to take place.
price will be figured out on the day.
more info to follow.


----------



## barls (18/11/08)

how does everyone feel about starting this at 11, that way we will be finished by about 4


----------



## barls (19/11/08)

1. barls
2. edgecliff brewer
3. stuster
4. red beard
5. crozdog
6. Muggus
7. Josh
8. monkeybusiness
9. schooey.
ok we had one drop out so one more spot up for grabs.


----------



## barls (22/11/08)

barls said:


> how does everyone feel about starting this at 11, that way we will be finished by about 4


since no one is going to answer im making the executive decision we will be starting at 11.


----------



## Jye (22/11/08)

Hey ISB brewers, what yeast have you decided to use? Ive got Hel lined up in a couple of brews and really dont know if I want to use champagne yeast to finish it off as described by Rabbits Foot. Im thinking of using a Saison yeast and then praying that it attenuates correctly or maybe even a belgian strong ale yeast.


----------



## barls (22/11/08)

ive used the champaine and it comes out very dry but gets the % up there. ive also used s33 its not bad. im planing on using the whitelab sweet mead in mine or i might fire up the wyeast sweet mead just to see what the difference is. we will see what happens


----------



## monkeybusiness (22/11/08)

I'll be looking to try and get the guys from Wollongong up there by 11:00. sounds like a good start time to me.


----------



## crozdog (24/11/08)

From wyeast
Aroma: Depending on the sweetness, strength and base style of beer, a subtle to distinctly identifiable honey and beer character (dry and/or hydromel versions will tend to have lower aromatics than sweet and/or sack versions). The honey and beer/malt character should be complementary and balanced, although not always evenly balanced. If a variety of honey is declared, the aroma might have a subtle to very noticeable varietal character reflective of the honey (different varieties have different intensities and characters). If a base style of beer or type of malt is declared, the aroma might have a subtle to very noticeable character reflective of the beer style (different styles and malts have different intensities and characters). A hop aroma (any variety or intensity) is optional; if present, it should blend harmoniously with the other elements. Standard description applies for remainder of characteristics. 

Appearance: Standard description does not apply due to beer-like characteristics. Clarity may be good to brilliant, although many braggots are not as clear as other meads. A light to moderate head with some retention is expected. Color may range from light straw to dark brown or black, depending on the variety of malt and honey used. The color should be characteristic of the declared beer style and/or honey used, if a variety is declared. Stronger versions may show signs of body (e.g., legs). 

Flavor: Displays a balanced character identifiable as both a beer and a mead, although the relative intensity of flavors is greatly affected by the sweetness, strength, base style of beer, and variety of honey used. If a beer style is declared, the braggot should have some character traceable to the style although the flavors will be different due to the presence of honey. If a variety of honey is declared, the braggot should feature a subtle to prominent varietal character (different varieties have different intensities). Stronger and/or sweeter braggots should be expected to have a greater intensity of flavor than drier, lower gravity versions. The finish and aftertaste will vary based on the declared level of sweetness (dry to sweet), and may include both beer and mead components. A wide range of malt characteristics is allowable, from plain base malts to rich caramel and toast flavors to dark chocolate and roast flavors. Hop bitterness and flavor may be present, and may reflect any variety or intensity; however, this optional character should always be both suggestive of the base beer style and well blended with the other flavors. Standard description applies for remainder of characteristics. 

Mouthfeel: Standard description does not apply due to beer-like characteristics. Smooth mouthfeel without astringency. Body may vary from moderately light to full, depending on sweetness, strength, and the base style of beer. Note that stronger meads will have a fuller body. A very thin or watery body is undesirable, as is a cloying, raw sweetness. A warming sense of well-aged alcohol may be present in stronger examples. Carbonation will vary as described in the standard description. A still braggot will usually have some level of carbonation (like a cask bitter) since a completely flat beer is unappetizing. However, just as an aged barleywine may be still, some braggots can be totally still. Overall Impression: A harmonious blend of mead and beer, with the distinctive characteristics of both. A wide range of results are possible, depending on the base style of beer, variety of honey and overall sweetness and strength. Beer flavors tend to somewhat mask typical honey flavors found in other meads. 

Ingredients: A braggot is a standard mead made with both honey and malt providing flavor and fermentable extract. Originally, and alternatively, a mixture of mead and ale. A braggot can be made with any type of honey, and any type of base beer style. The malt component may be derived from grain or malt extracts. The beer may be hopped or not. If any other ingredients than honey and beer are contained in the braggot, it should be entered as an Open Category Mead. Smoked braggots may be entered in this category if using smoked malt or a smoked beer as the base style; braggots made using other smoked ingredients (e.g., liquid smoke, chipotles) should be entered in the Open Category Mead style. 

Comments: Sometimes known as "bracket" or "brackett." The fermentable sugars come from a balance of malt or malt extract and honey, although the specific balance is open to creative interpretation by brewers. See standard description for entrance requirements. Entrants MUST specify carbonation level, strength, and sweetness. Entrants MAY specify honey varieties. Entrants MAY specify the base style or beer or types of malt used. Products with a relatively low proportion of honey should be entered in the Specialty Beer category as a Honey Beer. 

Commercial Examples: Magic Hat Braggot, Brother Adams Braggot Barleywine Ale, White Winter Traditional Brackett 
Wyeast Strains:
1056 - American Ale
4184 - Sweet Mead
4632 - Dry Mead
4783 - Rudisheimer
1728 - Scottish Ale


Also some interesting reading on this beeradvocate thread eg:
three reason why you would use champagne yeast.

1. you are making champagne
2. stuck fermentation
3. alcohol tolerance

other than that champagne yeast should be your last choice in yeast.

braggot = brewers yeast or wine yeast as a second choice.

who ever propagated the rumor/advice that champagne yeast is the yeast to use for cider and mead i would like to kick him/her square in the nuts/ovaries 

most yeast strains will ferment into the mid-teens alcohol content if you give it enough yeast.

I've also seen a few sites recommending english ale yeasts eg Windsor & Nottingham.

Dogfish head made on with Australian ale. Whitelabs dry australian ale is mentioned in this cats meow recipe

Whitbread, Australian Ale & Nottingham are used in conjunction in this attempt


----------



## Stuster (24/11/08)

I'll probably be going with an ale yeast. Saison yeast is an interesting idea especially as I have two of them going at the moment. Ok, one of those is what I'll be going with. Thanks, Jye. :super:


----------



## mikem108 (24/11/08)

are you sure edgecliffbrewer is in? He told me he was going to Afghanistan!


----------



## barls (24/11/08)

mikem108 said:


> are you sure edgecliffbrewer is in? He told me he was going to Afghanistan!


im going to have to check my pm to see what he said i remember he sent me one but i might of been drinking at the time i read it.

just check and your right he did drop out.
so thats 2 cubes back up for grabs.

croz ive made some fairly nice meads with champagne but it does take time to age and become nice, hence why i swapped to the sweet mead.
thats a damn good profile on that right there.


----------



## MaestroMatt (24/11/08)

Hey Lads

I'm a Sydney beginner brewer and was just wondering what all this is about?

If you are planning on a brew-up or something then I would be keen on coming along and just being a fly on the wall. Is that possible??

Let me know if that is possible or let me know when you guys are doing a brew-up next so I might be able to come along if its possible.

Cheers,

MaestroMatt


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/11/08)

barls said:


> just check and your right he did drop out.
> so thats 2 cubes back up for grabs.



Don't worry, with scabs like me about, I'm sure they'll be accounted for :icon_cheers: (of course very happy to let any ISBer have the first dibs)


----------



## barls (24/11/08)

MaestroMatt said:


> Hey Lads
> 
> I'm a Sydney beginner brewer and was just wondering what all this is about?
> 
> ...


its just a big brew day, your more than welcome to come along if you want to watch. pm me for the address. its on the 6th of december.

fatgodzilla im sure the cubes are going to be snapped up, would you like me to put your name on one now and make sure.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/11/08)

barls said:


> its just a big brew day, your more than welcome to come along if you want to watch. pm me for the address. its on the 6th of december.
> 
> fatgodzilla im sure the cubes are going to be snapped up, would you like me to put your name on one now and make sure.



Nah. if anyone else wants one, let them have it. Xmas, time of sharing, being good to your fellow man. 

Besides, if I don't get one I'll steal Monkeybusiness's cube and tell him we left his behind !


----------



## MaestroMatt (24/11/08)

Damn.

Looks like I won't be able to make it as I have a family engagement on the 6th.

Thanks for the offer though Barls - I am sure I will be able to make future meets.

Cheers!


----------



## barls (24/11/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Nah. if anyone else wants one, let them have it. Xmas, time of sharing, being good to your fellow man.
> 
> Besides, if I don't get one I'll steal Monkeybusiness's cube and tell him we left his behind !


i can be bribed to lie mate

but seriously im just looking forward to seeing how i pull this off.


matt keep your eyes open im sure there will be another isb brew day coming up in the new year


----------



## Cortez The Killer (25/11/08)

If there is still a cubes worth left I wouldn't mind grabbing it on the day as long as no other ISB's come forward

Starting to look like an IBU invasion of the ISB's :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## barls (25/11/08)

1. barls
2. cortez
3. stuster
4. red beard
5. crozdog
6. Muggus
7. Josh
8. monkeybusiness
9. schooey.


----------



## Gerard_M (2/12/08)

What time are you guys doing this? I will drop past in the arvo.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/12/08)

Gerard_M said:


> What time are you guys doing this? I will drop past in the arvo.
> Cheers
> Gerard




NSW Xmas Case Swap on same day, so a big day for all. Crushing from 10.00am (pressure on Barls) likely completion and going home time about 4.00pm. Join Crozdog as a late arrival ! Good to hear your war(nambool) stories !


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/12/08)

Hi Barls

How large a container will we need for the honey?

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (5/12/08)

Talking to barls on Wednesday, he'd decided to add the honey at the end of the boil instead to save having to split it up into many portions and everyone having to have a suitable container.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/12/08)

Sweet!


----------



## Muggus (5/12/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Sweet!


Literally!!  

Really looking forward to seeing this brew in the making. Still haven't made up my mind about what yeast to use...though I do have some WLP500 in the fridge...


----------



## barls (5/12/08)

damn that would be interesting, so far ive heard a sweet mead, saison and irish ale.
look forward to seeing you all tomorrow.
p.s as stu said no need for a container for honey as its now being added to the end of the boil


----------



## Bizier (5/12/08)

Looking forward to it Barls.


----------



## barls (7/12/08)

well its done. we all had fun. id like to thank croz and redbeard for helping me. i hope every one enjoys theirs. ill post the recipe in s couple of days as well as how we did on efficency.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (7/12/08)

Thanks for organising this fellas

It was great to see 150+ litres boiling away 

Thinking of giving the American Ale II yeast a go with the braggot - any thoughts?

What was the final recipe for this batch?

Cheers


----------



## Muggus (15/12/08)

I've had my share of the braggot fermenting away for a few days now.
Put it into the fermenter on Thursday the 11th with a good 500ml starter of WLP500. 
The OG was around 1.064, and i'm down to 1.010 right now. 
Had a taste and its like nothing i've ever come across. Bit of honey and malt in the background, but flavours i'd best liken to ripe apricot, pot pouri and rosewater upfront. An interesting experiment nonetheless. Can't wait to bottle it!


----------



## barls (22/12/08)

heres the final recipe guys sorry its taken me a while to put this up. im putting mine down tomorrow with the bulk of it(10L) going on whitelabs sweet mead and the rest on 1388.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry392307


----------



## barls (23/12/08)

just put mine down, how is everyone else's going with the exception of schooey as i still have his.


----------



## Muggus (23/12/08)

Still fermenting away. 
Around 1.005 last reading. The alcohol is noticable and its got a bit of a full on phenolic flavour about it. 
Any advice on how long I should let it mature for Barls?


----------



## barls (23/12/08)

the last one is just 5 months old so about that time maybe longer


----------



## Josh (23/12/08)

Haven't got around to pitching mine yet. Probably in the next week.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/12/08)

Pitched mine last Tuesday

Still going I think - Haven't checked 

Cheers


----------



## barls (1/1/09)

checked the main batch its down to 1004 ill leave it another week and then start with cold conditioning


----------



## barls (2/1/09)

i racked mine to secondary today. the second batch is still bubbling.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (4/1/09)

Just checked mine - down to 0.999 with Wyeast 1272

What's the go with carbonation for a braggot? Not having actually sampled the style I'm not sure what carbonation to aim for - the guidelines don't offer much info

Any suggestions will be much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## barls (4/1/09)

i usually prime high about 8-10 g/L but i use champagne bottles and cork


----------



## monkeybusiness (10/2/09)

Reviving an old thread here, but I still haven't pitched my braggot yet and I was contemplating throwing it onto a t-58 yeast cake from a wit that is about to be freed up. Figure that the the big cell count and alcohol tolerant yeast would be good, but I read that t-58 throws off peppery and spicy flavours (this is the first time I've used this yeast so not really sure of the outcome). Braggots are also outside of my field of experience so anyone have thoughts on the t58 in a braggot? On one hand I think it might produce a pretty interesting drop, but will it otherwise destroy the subtle honey flavours?


----------



## barls (10/2/09)

im sure it will be fine mate go for it.


----------



## Muggus (13/2/09)

Mine's due to be bottled in the near future. I might even do it this arvo.

Sitting at around 7.8%abv, it looks like I may blow a few heads off with it!


----------



## Jye (25/5/09)

How are the braggots going? has anyone cracked a bottle?

Just tasted mine from the keg before bottling and at is still very alcoholic but it was also a bit bigger than the one you guys brewed, 1.082 - 1.010. It also has a lot of phenolics from the yeast and a surprisingly lot of malt considering the low FG... although the 1.5kg of crystal will do that


----------



## barls (25/5/09)

the bottles ive cracked of both yeasts have been great. nice and smooth


----------



## Stuster (25/5/09)

My braggot is getting there but I'd say it's still got a bit more maturing to do. A smaller beer than yours, Jye, at only 8.4%. I did make another braggot in the middle of last year which was more along the right lines at 12.3% which is drinking well at the moment. I'd say the more recent one will take a bit of time partly because I used the French Saison yeast. h34r: What yeast did you use?


----------



## Jye (26/5/09)

I went with Farmhouse Ale (Wyeast Labs #3726), a link to the recipe is in my sig.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/5/09)

Can't say I'm wild about mine yet

Gonna leave it to mature further

Cheers


----------



## Muggus (26/5/09)

Mine's a bit of a wierd beast at this point. 
Last time I cracked a bottle (about a month ago), I got plenty of Belgian yeast phenolics, slight ripe fruitiness, and a dry sort of finish. Honey really blends in the the malt, makes it seem more like a Belgian strong blonde than anything else.


----------



## Josh (9/9/10)

Anyone had theirs lately? Mine wound up being fermented with Wyeast 1388 Belgian Strong yeast.

I had two stubbies earlier this evening. They were fairly enjoyable.

Pretty dry, almost wine like at the moment. Still a honey character coming through. But having had very few if any braggots, I don't know what I should be tasting in the first place.


----------



## barls (9/9/10)

sounds about right josh,
i think ive still got bottles in there somewhere. might have to have a dig and see what i can find


----------



## Muggus (9/9/10)

What a coincidence...I just pulled out a stubbie of this beer out of the cellar for today. 
Tried one a couple of months ago and was quite pleased...almost like a Belgian tripel with a defined note of floral honey. 
It's still drinking quite youthful now that I think about it. Might have to lock a couple away for 5+ years.
Certainly has a good kick of alcohol to it.


----------



## barls (9/9/10)

must almost be time for another batch what do you all think?


----------



## Josh (1/1/18)

I worked 16 hours on New Years Eve and got home to pretty much no fresh beer. So I raided the cupboard and discovered one of these bottles hiding away. 9 year old braggot fermented with Belgian Strong Ale yeast.

Colour is a deep Amber, light medium carbonation. Thin persistent head. No honey in the aroma. Mostly Belgian yeast. There's a gentle alcohol sweet flavour up front. Taste the Belgian yeast. And then finishes dry. A little cidery.

Couldn't believe I even had a bottle of this here. And even more glad it's actually drinkable.


----------



## Josh (1/1/18)

As it warms up I taste more honey. And it is a lot smother too. I would love to find another bottle. Happy New Year 2018.


----------

